# D3 Wallpaper



## Frekii (28. Juni 2008)

Da ja die Medienseite von http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/ noch recht leer ist und ich auch sonst noch kein Wallpaper gefunden habe, hab ich mir mal eins aus dem Blizzard Startsplash gebastelt.

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/397/78078637nr8.jpg

Falls interesse besteht kann ichs ja für andre Auflösungen anpassen, dann einfach hier posten was ihr haben wollt.
Falls nich, dann nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

auf der medien seite sind 3 wallpaper zu sehen o.O


----------



## Frekii (28. Juni 2008)

Sehr komisch, dann laden sie bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke für den tipp ^^

Edit// Hm Tatsache.. in Opera läd da gar nichts, in Firefox schon.. wie beknackt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Firefox ftw xD


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

wenn noch jemand D3 Wallpaper macht oder shcon hat bitte hier uppen ich brauch die alleeeeeeeeeee


----------

